# plates trasnsfered to new car, can't add new car



## chicago1010 (Feb 1, 2015)

I purchased a new car and did a plate transfer from old to new car. When I went to update vehicle and entered plates it said a vehicle (old one) already had those plates.
My question is how doI remove the old car so I can enter the new one with the same plate number.


----------



## XavierKnight (Dec 6, 2014)

I had the same problem, if you enter the tag opposite of how you entered the first one.. ie: 123ABC to 123abc. The system will take it that way. Just change the caps.

Then email uber to remove the old vehicle.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Or add a space. Abc123 vs abc 123


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Since Uber is a software company (Ahem...) it brings to mind the old computer lingo phrase: Garbage in, garbage out. 
Uber should have anticipated this because in all states you are able to transfer personalized plates from one vehicle to another. Some states even have a limited set of symbols for vanity plates. 
Now, don't all of you rush out to get the plates that say... "I (heart) Uber.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> Since Uber is a software company (Ahem...) it brings to mind the old computer lingo phrase: Garbage in, garbage out.
> Uber should have anticipated this because in all states you are able to transfer personalized plates from one vehicle to another. Some states even have a limited set of symbols for vanity plates.
> Now, don't all of you rush out to get the plates that say... "I (heart) Uber.


_Uber does not allow any vehicle plates with the word Uber on it._


----------



## chicago1010 (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks all, I used lower case and it accepted it.


----------

